
Rands In Repose: The Makers of Things - sarvesh
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2009/03/23/the_makers_of_things.html
======
gord
Beautiful Bridge Photos.

This guys writing is really good, check out his other articles eg. "Most
Startups Fail" about getting to v1.0

Thanks for the post.

~~~
cschep
Certainly. His article about N.A.D.D.
(<http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2003/07/10/nadd.html>) was so spot on
that I had to consume the rest of his writings. Very cool to see a true nerd
brained person that connects so well with other nerds, yet has an awesome
knack for understanding "normal" brained people as well. It seems like he
would be a great boss.

------
cubicle67
For anyone interested, the BBC produced an excellent series "The Seven Wonders
of the Industrial World", one episode of which covers the Brooklyn Bridge.

It's available as a set of DVDs, but the book is also well worth getting.
[http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Wonders-Industrial-World-
DVD/d...](http://www.amazon.co.uk/Seven-Wonders-Industrial-World-
DVD/dp/B0006B15JI)

------
bkudria
On a somewhat similar topic:
[http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/03/programmers-
designe...](http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2009/03/programmers-designers-do-
your-research.html)

